# Arm's Reach cosleeper question... before I buy...



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

With DS I used the packnplay crib right next to me and later the crib, but now we have a different bedroom with less space between bed and wall. I looked at the cosleepers and the standard arm's reach one is just about narrow enough. My question however is, is that thing height adjustable? Our mattress sits really high above the floor. And what do I do about the 1/2 gap that will be created by the sideboards of the bed? Do cosleepers come with some sort of stuffer to fill gaps? I have no clue!
Recommendations welcome


----------



## JuliMummy (Apr 9, 2010)

As long as you get the Universal model, it will be height adjustable. If you have a look on their website it should say somewhere what the maximum height is. We had a bed with sideboards like you describe as well and yes, there was a small gap between our mattress and the co-sleeper. I rolled up a blanket and stuffed it in the gap, which worked fine. I didn't feel that the gap was large enough to be a safety hazard and we didn't have any problems with the co-sleeper slipping away from the bed and making the gap larger, or anything like that.

I really liked my arm's reach co-sleeper. I liked being able to just reach across and pull my baby close for night-time feeds without having to get out of bed, but also still having the extra space in the bed. It was also really reassuring to have her so close when she was just a tiny newborn.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

We actually had to build a stand for the cosleeper to sit on for it to get high enough for our bed. We didn't have any gap issues, though.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

There were little leg length adjusters, IIRC. YOu could use more than one to get the height you needed.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
There were little leg length adjusters, IIRC. YOu could use more than one to get the height you needed.

yes, there are, and I THINK you can stack two at a time. LOL, we STILL had to build a platform for it!


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I use these bed risers and they work great, very sturdy. The ones meant for the Arm's Reach make me a bit nervous.


----------

